# Live Webcam of Ospreys, Loch of The Lowes



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

http://scottishwildlifetrust.org.uk/things-to-do/loch-of-lowes/

For the last 2 weeks I have been absolutely glued to the live coverage of the Loch of the Lowes Nr Dunkeld webcam of a pair of ospreys nesting.

She is called Lady and is sitting on 4 eggs, the first of which is due to hatch around 25th May. Lady is at least 27years old and is on her 4th mate 

He is very attentive, sharing the incubation and bringing her fish regularly.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

They are an absolutely gorgeous bird, we had the pleasure of watching them hunting and on the nest at Rutland Water last year.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I have it running in the background on my computer at work, not really supposed to but who cares, its harmless.

I have got the whole office hooked and we all actually witnessed Lady laying the first egg, magical.

I will be watching until the chicks leave the nest and doing a bit of work when I can tear myself away from the nest. :roll:


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

http://www.ospreys.org.uk/webcam/

This one is also very good.


----------

